

Ask HN: Is anyone else not able to connect to github? - ConceitedCode

At 10:46 I get (7) couldn't connect to host if I run curl. Browser is no good. Tried on my cell phone and couldn't connect either.<p>The status page (https://status.github.com/) says everything is fine.
======
dcope
Yes, I'm unable to connect. According to a quick Twitter search it appears
it's down for everyone.

